

$100 in Google Adwords Credits - bks

I work at a Google Adwords approved agency and we were sent 20 coupons for $100 in Google adwords credits if you deposit $25.<p>I don't have 20 businesses to hand them out to before the Feb 28th expiration date.   If anyone is interested - the terms are http://www.google.ca/adwords/coupons/terms.html<p>But just message me and I'll send one to you.   It's a great way to validate a new landing page, or SaaS product if you are bootstrapping.
======
bks
These are expiring today Feb 28th. I have emailed to everyone who requested
one...

But here is a link to a list of the remaining codes that I have. If you use
one, please mark down that you used it. If not allow the rest of the community
to share.

There are going to be almost 30 codes in the list.
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkJ0d72ZbljkdFh...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkJ0d72ZbljkdFhRc2pXUmtyVHFCZUZiYUZVYTV0N1E&usp=sharing)

Enjoy.

------
rex_gsd
I'd be very greatful if you could send one my way. Thanks !

~~~
bks
What is your email address. You dont have one in your HN profile.

~~~
rex_gsd
that's odd, I'd thought I put it in there. I've updated it now in the profile.
Thanks very much!

~~~
bks
Sent

------
sebkomianos
I'd love one and I upvoted. What else should I do?

~~~
bks
Sent to your email account defined in your HN profile.

~~~
bks
Also, for future people - no need to upvote - just ask for one and I'll email
it to you.

You need to activate by Feb 28th.

~~~
sebkomianos
Thanks a lot!

I assume more votes means more people get to see this?

------
xedeon
I could use one, if you still have them :)

~~~
bks
I just need your email address.

~~~
xedeon
joseph.bolus AT gmail.com

~~~
bks
done

~~~
xedeon
Thanks a lot!

------
steventruong
Could you send one my way, thanks

~~~
bks
sent

------
johnrgrace
I could use one

~~~
bks
I could use your email address.

~~~
johnrgrace
It's john at johnrgrace.com

